# People ignoring Management Company rules



## liaconn (24 Mar 2011)

I live on a privately managed estate and we all had to sign up to various rules when buying. Most people obey them but there are some people who seem to assume that it's all just a formality and as soon as they move into the estate they can just ignore the rules  because they're 'silly' or inconvenient. 

Just wonder how many people on here agree that if you sign a lease on a property where you can't install wooden floors/erect a satellite dish/park commercial vehicles on the street or whatever you have no right whatsoever to then just ignore this agreement when it suits you.


----------



## Complainer (24 Mar 2011)

Have you raised the matter with the management company or agents?


----------



## liaconn (24 Mar 2011)

Yes I have raised some issues and they do in fairness contact the person. It was just a general query because on another thread I noticed posters casually advising someone to just ignore a rule about children not being allowed play on the green (a silly rule I agree - but if that's what people signed up to they can't 'just ignore' it) and it got me thinking.

Also I remember posting on our neighbourhood forum asking for the wording on the rule about not hanging out washing in public because a commercial premises beside me had started hanging out washing in the car park below my sitting room window and one or two people got on saying 'Have you nothing better to worry about. It's only washing' kind of thing.

I'm just curious as to how seriously most people take these rules.


----------



## shesells (24 Mar 2011)

There's a simple way to make people pay attention to development rules. Bring in fines for breaches of them, it's amazing how fast people learn to obey them.

It has amazed me in the past how many people have signed legal documents to say they'll do (or not do) things and then proceed to do exactly that eg erect satellite dishes. Our development has a zero tolerance policy on rule breaches and all are followed up on - and it shows!


----------



## liaconn (24 Mar 2011)

Some of the houses on my estate are rented and I get the impression that the landlords don't bother passing on the rules. How does your Mngment Company deal with that kind of thing?


----------



## shesells (24 Mar 2011)

We issue a quarterly newsletter to all owners AND residents attaching a copy of the development rules.

We can also only fine the owners as they are the ones in breach of their contract with the Management Company (which states that anyone renting their property is obliged to ensure that their tenants comply with the development rules). Any sanctions are added to the owner's account.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Mar 2011)

liaconn said:


> Some of the houses on my estate are rented and I get the impression that the landlords don't bother passing on the rules. How does your Mngment Company deal with that kind of thing?


 
Where I live, if I remember correctly, we got a list of the rules when we first moved in and I havent seen them since (5 years ago now). People who rent dont even seem to be aware of the rules. There are some people who blatantly disregard the rules, there are satellite dishes, washing hanging out, unreasonable noise (loud music) late at night. It annoys me too but the owners tend to be proactive when its causing a problem for someone and will band together to contact the management agent as a group or in some cases to contact letting agents or landlords directly. 

The whole issue of management companies and management agents in this country is a joke, there seems to be no consistency, tales of woe from many people where the agent does nothing and the properties are not maintained. 

The whole area needs to be properly regulated and proper guidelines put in place. 

One of my neighbours spent some time in Austria and was amazed at how well behaved people are in a managed complex, he was issued the rules upon moving in, and NO ONE in the complex broke any rules - presumably because they risked fines or eviction.

Anti social behaviour is far too acceptable in Irish society - people get away with tormenting neighbours or breaking the rules of a managed comples because there are no consequences to such behaviour.


----------



## Complainer (25 Mar 2011)

truthseeker said:


> The whole area needs to be properly regulated and proper guidelines put in place.


There is new legislation in place from a couple of weeks ago - the MUD (multi unit developments) Act.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Mar 2011)

Complainer said:


> There is new legislation in place from a couple of weeks ago - the MUD (multi unit developments) Act.


 
Thanks Complainer - I knew it was in the pipeline, hadnt realised it was in place - I will google it and have a read of the Act.


----------



## liaconn (25 Mar 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Where I live, if I remember correctly, we got a list of the rules when we first moved in and I havent seen them since (5 years ago now). People who rent dont even seem to be aware of the rules. There are some people who blatantly disregard the rules, there are satellite dishes, washing hanging out, unreasonable noise (loud music) late at night. It annoys me too but the owners tend to be proactive when its causing a problem for someone and will band together to contact the management agent as a group or in some cases to contact letting agents or landlords directly.
> 
> The whole issue of management companies and management agents in this country is a joke, there seems to be no consistency, tales of woe from many people where the agent does nothing and the properties are not maintained.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with you. Just this morning I looked out of my window and saw a washing line erected on a balcony on the other side of the green and a line of washing drying in the sun!
I find on my estate that a lot of people are very passive about complaining. I have seen people on our website being called 'Victor Meldrew' or being told to 'get a life' if they complain about stuff. I presume its just a few childish idiots but it can be quite intimidating and makes you think twice about complaining about anything.


----------



## micmclo (27 Mar 2011)

liaconn said:


> Just wonder how many people on here agree that if you sign a lease on a property where you can't....park commercial vehicles on the street or whatever you have no right whatsoever to then just ignore this agreement when it suits you.



Can you explain this one to me? This is the most ridiculous one of all
 Buses and lorrys I can understand

But does this mean no VW Trasporters or Hiaces either? A Hiace might lower the tone of this upmarket area

And it can't be to do with size unless you're banning SUV's also

_Tradesmen who work for a living are not welcome to buy or rent in this estate!_
And I thought it might be to do with size in an underground car park but you've mentioned the street so that's not the issue either.



liaconn said:


> I agree with you. Just this morning I looked out of my window and saw a washing line erected on a balcony on the other side of the green and a line of washing drying in the sun!



They've turned off the dryer and are being environmentally friendly 

Wooden floors and late night parties are issues to complain over. But this?
Don't stress over things like this, just a bit of washing


----------



## RoyRover (27 Mar 2011)

oooh reminds me of the old Al Murray Pub Landlord sketch...

'You see, Britain is all about rules. If we had no rules where would we be? .... "France!' 

'If we had too many rules where would we be?' 
'Germany!'

Gets me chuckling everytime.

I do agree though that Irish people are very weak on complying with rules. Just look at the Garda tolerance towards underage drinking on St Patricks day. In the UK, this would not be tolerated


----------



## liaconn (28 Mar 2011)

micmclo said:


> Can you explain this one to me? This is the most ridiculous one of all
> Buses and lorrys I can understand
> 
> But does this mean no VW Trasporters or Hiaces either? A Hiace might lower the tone of this upmarket area
> ...


 
Eh, the point we're making is that if people don't agree with the rules then don't buy on that particular estate. You're entitled to your opinion, you're not entitled to sign a lease agreeing to rules you don't agree with and then just ignore them.

And I will stress if my apartment is devalued because every second balcony has a row of washing hanging out on it.


----------



## Yorrick (28 Mar 2011)

I blame the parents


----------

